# News & Current Events > Individual Rights Violations: Case Studies >  Will You accept the "Mark of the Beast?"

## hillbilly123069

Updated3-26
http://www.smartbrief.com/news/nrf/s...1-7F2C8B62EFC4

http://www.supplychainreview.com.au/...37272&SiloID=0

Police Chief gets chip implant.
http://news.cnet.com/8301-10784_3-56...1323&subj=news

Chip implant makes its debut at VIP British club.
http://www.taipeitimes.com/News/worl.../17/2003219786

Visa Partners With Nokia to Offer RFID-enabled Services.
http://www.rfidjournal.com/

----------


## Highland

uhhhhhh...NO

----------


## Kade

I love fantasy.

----------


## BCR_9er

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Uk2tq1uY5wQ

----------


## anaconda

Only if they want to give me #666! Any other #...not a chance.

----------


## Highland

> I love fantasy.


Kade...can you deny that anyone marking you sucks....(think back to grade school)...and second that the Government is the Beast....so regardless of Christianity...getting marked on by a beast would definitely suck!

btw...nice pics!

----------


## dawnbt

> I love fantasy.


No, you love being a rude a-hole!

----------


## anaconda

> I love fantasy.


Hmmm....your fantasy seems to have a recurring theme. 

I noticed that in the lower right panel she is studying her US Constitution, so that good.

----------


## Mini-Me

> Police Chief gets chip implant.
> http://news.cnet.com/8301-10784_3-56...1323&subj=news
> 
> Chip implant makes its debut at VIP British club.
> http://www.taipeitimes.com/News/worl.../17/2003219786
> 
> Visa Partners With Nokia to Offer RFID-enabled Services.
> http://www.rfidjournal.com/


I may not be a Christian, but I do find it interesting how some very relevant warnings found their way into the Bible.  Personally?  Nobody's implanting me with anything unless they want to make me Master Chief.

----------


## weatherbill

I will be out of the country by the time the start implanting us....hopefully.

england and america are the two horns of the beast of revelation 13 where this is found.

The mark is all about buying and selling, as no one can buy or sell with out it says the scripture, so it's whole purpose is economic control...... we can clearly see the breakdowns in the system that are happening and it is pretty obvious to me that this is comign. Aaron Russo spoke of when he was friends at one time with nicholas rockefeller and aaron aske him what was the ultimate goal and ole nick said to get everyone implanted and all money on the chips....he wasn's kidding either, so this is comign....after some more fals eflag opps and a crash, to make everyone desperate enough to say yes to it all....... and if you can;t beleive the book that told of it all almost 2000 years ago, then what the hell can you believe...??? the frigging zeiglist $#@! of part 1? based on the english word "sun" whcih has nothing to do with the hebrews. And if you beleive that $#@! of part 1 of zeiglist, then you are fooled becasue  you have not studies church history and what went down in the 4th century AD when COnstantine "sanctified" the empire witht eh faith of Jesus becasue they could'nht defeat the faith form all the martyrs sheeding their blood...........and again, if you can;t beleieve a book that fortold it all some 2000 years ago, what the hell can your deceived heart believe then????

----------


## Mini-Me

> I will be out of the country by the time the start implanting us....hopefully.
> 
> england and america are the two horns of the beast of revelation 13 where this is found.
> 
> The mark is all about buying and selling, as no one can buy or sell with out it says the scripture, so it's whole purpose is economic control...... we can clearly see the breakdowns in the system that are happening and it is pretty obvious to me that this is comign. Aaron Russo spoke of when he was friends at one time with nicholas rockefeller and aaron aske him what was the ultimate goal and ole nick said to get everyone implanted and all money on the chips....he wasn's kidding either, so this is comign....after some more fals eflag opps and a crash, to make everyone desperate enough to say yes to it all....... and if you can;t beleive the book that told of it all almost 2000 years ago, then what the hell can you believe...??? the frigging zeiglist $#@! of part 1? based on the english word "sun" whcih has nothing to do with the hebrews. And if you beleive that $#@! of part 1 of zeiglist, then you are fooled becasue  you have not studies church history and what went down in the 4th century AD when COnstantine "sanctified" the empire witht eh faith of Jesus becasue they could'nht defeat the faith form all the martyrs sheeding their blood...........and again, if you can;t beleieve a book that fortold it all some 2000 years ago, what the hell can your deceived heart believe then????


Zeiglist?  Do you mean "Zeitgeist?"  If so, that has nothing to do with the "sun."  Zeitgeist is German for "time spirit," or the intellectual spirit of the day, basically.  The movie may be full of crap, but...the term has nothing to do with the English word "sun."

----------


## Kotin

its coming and it will be here before 2011.


become self sufficient FAST!

its gonna be a bumpy 4 years.

----------


## Highland

> I will be out of the country by the time the start implanting us....hopefully.
> 
> england and america are the two horns of the beast of revelation 13 where this is found.
> 
> The mark is all about buying and selling, as no one can buy or sell with out it says the scripture, so it's whole purpose is economic control...... we can clearly see the breakdowns in the system that are happening and it is pretty obvious to me that this is comign. Aaron Russo spoke of when he was friends at one time with nicholas rockefeller and aaron aske him what was the ultimate goal and ole nick said to get everyone implanted and all money on the chips....he wasn's kidding either, so this is comign....after some more fals eflag opps and a crash, to make everyone desperate enough to say yes to it all....... and if you can;t beleive the book that told of it all almost 2000 years ago, then what the hell can you believe...??? the frigging zeiglist $#@! of part 1? based on the english word "sun" whcih has nothing to do with the hebrews. And if you beleive that $#@! of part 1 of zeiglist, then you are fooled becasue  you have not studies church history and what went down in the 4th century AD when COnstantine "sanctified" the empire witht eh faith of Jesus becasue they could'nht defeat the faith form all the martyrs sheeding their blood...........and again, if you can;t beleieve a book that fortold it all some 2000 years ago, what the hell can your deceived heart believe then????


well...hopefully they cannot afford to pay for the implants and rounding us up...Praying for God to protect us and strengthen us is the only way imho.

----------


## LittleLightShining

> Praying for God to protect us and strengthen us is the only way imho.


Amen!

----------


## James Madison

> I may not be a Christian, but I do find it interesting how some very relevant warnings found their way into the Bible.  Personally?  Nobody's implanting me with anything unless they want to make me Master Chief.


Well, the NWO is obsessed with the occult and satanism. So, it shouldn't be surprising that they're taking queues from Revelation. Think of it as a self-fullfilling prophicy.

----------


## Deborah K

> well...hopefully they cannot afford to pay for the implants ....



Are we talking about breast implants....or what???

j/k

don't                               do                             it

----------


## bubbleboy

> I will be out of the country by the time the start implanting us....hopefully.
> 
> england and america are the two horns of the beast of revelation 13 where this is found.


My bible says 7 heads and 10 horns and 10 crowns.    I believe this is 10 global kingdoms dividing the world.  Trilateral group has this mapped out supposedly.
I know it also says THE DRAGON gave the beast it's power!!   People are FORCED to take the mark.  
chilling stuff.  
I got to go, Alex Jones is on fire!  go get em AJ!!

----------


## RickyJ

> Will You accept the "Mark of the Beast?"


Will I get candy? 

If I do what kind of candy and how much? Do I get a choice? 

I will need to know the answers to these questions before I can make a well informed decision about whether to accept the mark of the beast or not. Also I need to know if the beast is potty trained, or do I need to keep him outside?

----------


## Mini-Me

> Well, the NWO is obsessed with the occult and satanism. So, it shouldn't be surprising that they're taking queues from Revelation. Think of it as a self-fullfilling prophicy.


Hahaha...oh man, if this is ever 100% proven to be the case, then after we win, there will be no shortage of people bashing the Bible for giving the bastards ideas.

----------


## hillbilly123069

> I will be out of the country by the time the start implanting us....hopefully.
> 
> england and america are the two horns of the beast of revelation 13 where this is found.
> 
> ***The mark is all about buying and selling, as no one can buy or sell with out it says the scripture,*** so it's whole purpose is economic control...... we can clearly see the breakdowns in the system that are happening and it is pretty obvious to me that this is comign. Aaron Russo spoke of when he was friends at one time with nicholas rockefeller and aaron aske him what was the ultimate goal and ole nick said to get everyone implanted and all money on the chips....he wasn's kidding either, so this is comign....after some more fals eflag opps and a crash, to make everyone desperate enough to say yes to it all....... and if you can;t beleive the book that told of it all almost 2000 years ago, then what the hell can you believe...??? the frigging zeiglist $#@! of part 1? based on the english word "sun" whcih has nothing to do with the hebrews. And if you beleive that $#@! of part 1 of zeiglist, then you are fooled becasue  you have not studies church history and what went down in the 4th century AD when COnstantine "sanctified" the empire witht eh faith of Jesus becasue they could'nht defeat the faith form all the martyrs sheeding their blood...........and again, if you can;t beleieve a book that fortold it all some 2000 years ago, what the hell can your deceived heart believe then????


What is starred in, I have conflict with.It will be about accepting a symbol of faith or being beaten and tortured into accepting it or dying for your faith in Jesus.

----------


## LibertyEagle

> Only if they want to give me #666! Any other #...not a chance.

----------


## politicsNproverbs

> ... it shouldn't be surprising that they're taking queues from Revelation. Think of it as a self-fullfilling prophicy.


It's my "educated guess" that it's more like they want to create a *counterfeit fulfillment* of Bible prophecy to *DECEIVE* the Christians and the Jews, to suit their own goals.

Such as:

A "fake" world dictator before the real one arises.

A "fake" "mark of the beast" before the real one arrives.

etc. etc.

Everybody will fall for the "first round" and be totally suckered when the second comes  on the world scene.

As for their being obsessed with the occult, very true, and they do love to play with numbers... and frequently the Lord uses their own numbers against them... 

_



			
				Revelation 9:11 And they had as king over them the angel of the bottomless pit, whose name in Hebrew [is] Abaddon, but in Greek he has the name Apollyon.
			
		

_
And a 911 in reverse:

_



			
				Genesis 11:9 Therefore its name is called Babel, because there the LORD confused the language of all the earth; and from there the LORD scattered them abroad over the face of all the earth.
			
		

_
Think:  Babel, Babylon, Iraq.

Another example, the Skull & Bones Secret Society number is 322 on their "skull and crossbones" logo, and there are always 322 members of that group:

_



			
				Genesis 3:22 Then the LORD God said, "Behold, the man has become like one of Us, to know good and evil. And now, lest he put out his hand and take also of the tree of life, and eat, and live forever" --
			
		

_
That elite bunch are desperate to "live forever" and "be like God."

etc. etc.

----------


## FindLiberty

Another question: Is it time to tighten your tin foil (hat) shielding?

If there is an increased risk of skin cancer at the exact location of the ID chip implant and/or brain cancer showing up right where the user's cellphone is held (possibly due to harmonics from digital waveforms damaging cells versus less or no damage from analog RF waves), then maybe the "un-chipped" and "un-connected" will indeed inherit the Earth.

...unless the widespread, high power, government mandated digital HDTV signals manage to bake all our brains before we can even be completely brainwashed by the new Wi-Fi, Hi-Fi, Hi-Res programming content that promotes an urgent need for financial and physical security and a complete trust in gubermint via the soon to be mandated "Mark of the Beast" chip implants.

I can't wait to not get mine.

----------


## Kade

> Kade...can you deny that anyone marking you sucks....(think back to grade school)...and second that the Government is the Beast....so regardless of Christianity...getting marked on by a beast would definitely suck!
> 
> btw...nice pics!


Okay, I'll give you that. But let's shy slightly away from the weirdness of the Return of the King.

----------


## weatherbill

Mini Me wrote




> Zeiglist? Do you mean "Zeitgeist?" If so, that has nothing to do with the "sun." Zeitgeist is German for "time spirit," or the intellectual spirit of the day, basically. The movie may be full of crap, but...the term has nothing to do with the English word "sun."


you're not getting it. I was not talking about the word Zeitgeist. I was referring to their use of the english word "sun", relating it to what they were saying in the video, that it is related to sun worship and Jesus, when Jesus was a hebrew, so none of that pagan adopted stuff has anything to do with the faith of Jesus CHrist,the Hebrew, so the Zeitgeist part  1 video is coming off an entirely flawed premis, but I do like parts 2 and 3...those are right on.

----------


## Anti Federalist

> Okay, I'll give you that. But let's shy slightly away from the weirdness of the Return of the King.


Fair enough.

Let's just answer the question without the "Mark" references.

Implanted, subcutaneous RFIDs are very real, being used and FDA approved for human use.

In the next four or five years, as they become more common, will you "take" one as a condition of, say, keeping a driver's license?

----------


## Highland

> Okay, I'll give you that. But let's shy slightly away from the weirdness of the Return of the King.


there is always a hero, Kade...don't you know that from watching SuperFriends?!!!

----------


## freelance

Only when hell freezes over. 


Anyone else feel a slight breeze?

----------


## newyearsrevolution08

> I love fantasy.


+1

----------


## Kade

> Fair enough.
> 
> Let's just answer the question without the "Mark" references.
> 
> Implanted, subcutaneous RFIDs are very real, being used and FDA approved for human use.
> 
> In the next four or five years, as they become more common, will you "take" one as a condition of, say, keeping a driver's license?


No. Regardless of the religious implications, I will not be marked.

----------


## Deborah K

Here is Justice Roberts' confirmation hearing where Joseph Biden queried him on the RFID chip:  http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hgcZUIc3oks

----------


## anaconda

> Here is Justice Roberts' confirmation hearing where Joseph Biden queried him on the RFID chip: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hgcZUIc3oks


What was Robert's answer?

----------


## Dary

> *Will You accept the "Mark of the Beast?"*


I will.

----------


## Deborah K

> What was Robert's answer?


Did you watch the tube?

----------


## dawnbt

I intend to be raptured out of here before the mark takes affect.

----------


## hillbilly123069

> Fair enough.
> 
> Let's just answer the question without the "Mark" references.
> 
> Implanted, subcutaneous RFIDs are very real, being used and FDA approved for human use.
> 
> In the next four or five years, as they become more common, will you "take" one as a condition of, say, keeping a driver's license?


The Mark is exactly what it is.Telling yourself you don't believe will change nothing.

----------


## Mini-Me

> I intend to be raptured out of here before the mark takes affect.


If I were you I'd form a contingency plan.

----------


## weatherbill

> I intend to be raptured out of here before the mark takes affect.


there's no scripture that backs that.

----------


## Dr.3D

> there's no scripture that backs that.


True. None!

----------


## tmosley

I'm not sure what RFID chips have to do with the mark of Nero Caesar, but I guess I'm up for it!

But seriously, those things cause cancer.  Don't ever get them.  Medical implants are my field of study, and unless they have a coating to prevent fibrosis, the implant will end up getting pretty nasty.  Scar tissue that forms around it will be precancerous, and any bacteria that get on it will find a nice little home to start kicking off infections into your bloodstream at random times.

The moral of the story is, JUST DON'T DO IT.

----------


## Mini-Me

> True. None!


Interestingly though, it seems that all criticism of the doctrine has "mysteriously disappeared" from the Wikipedia article on it.  I could have sworn that it used to talk about how the doctrine was invented ~200 years ago by a Protestant church in America...

----------


## politicsNproverbs

> there's no scripture that backs that.


You mean no scripture that backs up the rapture?

Or no scripture that backs up the rapture BEFORE the mark of the beast?

Either way, there are scriptures for both... (but probably you know them already but just don't believe it, which is usually the case, which is your prerogative, and OK by me ).

I don't plan to be here either for the Mark, which happens at Mid-Trib around the time of the Luciferian occult initiation. [The NWO is based on the occult as I'm sure you already know.]  

The Mark will be an occult symbol because it is the *FALSE* PROPHET who makes people get it, not the political ruler, but the false-*RELIGIOUS* ruler.

And yeah, I know that flies in the face of what everybody wants to believe about RFID chips, etc. But that's OK, people can believe what they want.  From my own studies about the Mark, it's not electronic -- may not even be ANY electronic gadgets by then if the elite destroy the industrial society as they'd like to do so they can have their utopian, agrarian "Golden Age."  Think:  lords and masters and their serfs...

But that's another subject... 

False Prophet [false [occult] religious guy] causes the Mark to be given.  And you have to go back to verse 11 to determine who "HE" is in vs. 16, and the "HE" of vs. 11 is the False Prophet:




> Rev. 13:11 Then I saw *another beast* coming up out of the earth, and *he* had two horns like a lamb and spoke like a dragon.   12 And *he* exercises all the authority of the first beast in his presence, and *causes the earth and those who dwell in it to worship the first beast,* whose deadly wound was healed.   13 *He performs great signs,* so that *he* even makes fire come down from heaven on the earth in the sight of men.   14 And *he deceives those who dwell on the earth by those signs* which *he* was granted to do in the sight of the beast, telling those who dwell on the earth to make an image to the beast who was wounded by the sword and lived.   15 *He was granted [power]* to give breath to the image of the beast, that the image of the beast should both speak and cause as many as would not worship the image of the beast to be killed.   16 *He causes all, both small and great, rich and poor, free and slave, to receive a mark on their right hand or on their foreheads*,   17 *and that no one may buy or sell except one who has the mark or the name of the beast, or the number of his name*.   18 Here is wisdom. Let him who has understanding calculate the number of the beast, for it is the number of a man: His number [is] 666.


False Prophet = False religious symbol... And it could be anything from the Tau/cross of Babylon/Tammuz, to the pyramid (which is a 666), to Solomon's "shield" (six pointed star = also a 666).  The Luciferian occult "religion" of the elite is based on the ancient "mystery" religions of ancient Babylon.

Also, the Mark occurs in Rev. 13, and Revelation is chronological in time.  Follow the chapters, and you get all their events in order.

And after chapters 1-2-3-4-5, there is no further mention of the Body of Christ through to *Rev. chap. 19.*  In R*ev. ch. 4* is when John hears a *voice like a trump* and the call to _"come up here,_" and sees the "24 elders" in heaven _already with their crowns._




> *Revelation 4*:1 After these things I looked, and behold, a door [standing] open in heaven. And the first voice which I heard [was] l*ike a trumpet* speaking with me, saying, *"Come up here*, and I will show you things which must take place after this."   2 Immediately I was in the Spirit; and behold, a throne set in heaven, and [One] sat on the throne.   3 And He who sat there was like a jasper and a sardius stone in appearance; and [there was] a rainbow around the throne, in appearance like an emerald.   4 *Around the throne [were] twenty-four thrones, and on the thrones I saw twenty-four elders sitting, clothed in white robes; and they had crowns of gold on their heads.*


Hence, imo, that means the rapture occurs *before* the four horsemen begin their ride in R*ev. chapter 6*.

*We go UP.... 1st Thess. 4:13-17: * 




> But I do not want you to be ignorant, brethren, concerning those who have fallen asleep, lest you sorrow as others who have no hope.   14 For if we believe that Jesus died and rose again, even so God will bring with Him those who sleep in Jesus.   15 F*or this we say to you by the word of the Lord, that we who are alive [and] remain until the coming of the Lord will by no means precede those who are asleep.   16 For the Lord Himself will descend from heaven with a shout, with the voice of an archangel, and with the trumpet of God. And the dead in Christ will rise first.   17 Then we who are alive [and] remain shall be caught up together with them in the clouds to meet the Lord in the air. And thus we shall always be with the Lord.   18 Therefore comfort one another with these words.*


*Then we come back DOWN* with the Lord in *Rev. ch. 19:*




> 7 "Let us be glad and rejoice and give Him glory, for the marriage of the Lamb has come, and His wife has made herself ready."   8 *And to her it was granted to be arrayed in fine linen, clean and bright, for the fine linen is the righteous acts of the saints*.   9 Then he said to me, "Write: 'Blessed [are] those who are called to the marriage supper of the Lamb!' " And he said to me, "These are the true sayings of God."
> 
> [...]
> 
> 11 Now I saw heaven opened, and behold, a white horse. And He who sat on him [was] called Faithful and True, and in righteousness He judges and makes war.   12 His eyes [were] like a flame of fire, and on His head [were] many crowns. He had a name written that no one knew except Himself.   13 He [was] clothed with a robe dipped in blood, and His name is called The Word of God.   14 *And the armies in heaven, clothed in fine linen, white and clean, followed Him on white horses*.   15 Now out of His mouth goes a sharp sword, that with it He should strike the nations. And He Himself will rule them with a rod of iron. He Himself treads the winepress of the fierceness and wrath of Almighty God.   16 And He has on [His] robe and on His thigh a name written: KING OF KINGS AND LORD OF LORDS.


Amen!

The Tribulation is not a judgment on the Body of Christ, but for the unbelieving nations and  unbelieving Israel.  All prophecy really centers around Israel, Old and New.  The remnant that is protected in the wilderness is from Israel, the 144,000 are Jewish virgin witnesses, the 2 witnesses are most likely Moses and Elijah, the "woman" depicted in ch. 12 is Israel, etc. etc.  There's no "church language" in any of it.

BUT... if anyone WANTS to stick around for the Trib and the Mark,_ well, by all means, be my guest_  but no thanks, not me, I'm going UP!

----------


## anaconda

> Did you watch the tube?


I did. It only showed Biden asking the question. Did not show any answer from Roberts.

----------


## Highland

> I will.


we are praying for you brother....

----------


## anaconda

I am already a beast. I don't need a mark.

----------


## Anti Federalist

> The Mark is exactly what it is.Telling yourself you don't believe will change nothing.


*sigh*

*I* know that. 

I know also that the "newer" translations of the Revelation of John deliberately bastardized the original Greek in Rev. 13:16.

The _New International Version_:

_16 He also forced everyone, small and great, rich and poor, free and slave, to receive a mark on his right hand or on his forehead,_

The _King James Version_

_16 And he causeth all, both small and great, rich and poor, free and bond, to receive a mark in their right hand, or in their foreheads:_

Note the tricky mistranslation, very critical here. (And *all* the "new" versions have done this)

The original Greek in this passage is _epi_ meaning, into, inward, in, inside. 

Seems pretty clear to me. Seems to be describing an implanted RFID chip.

Bet some of you "bible thumpers" didn't know _that_. 

But Kade is not a religious man (at least based on my reading of things, he's free to contest this if desired and I'll cheerfully withdraw that statement). So my point was to make sure that he would not be inclined to "take" such an abomination. And if he was, to try and figure out why and talk him out of it, as much as that's possible on an internet forum.

Running someone off, who is clearly agnostic, if not an atheist, by belaboring them with Scripture doesn't help much.

----------


## politicsNproverbs

Believers in the shed blood of Christ - *POST*-crucifixion - have *"FREEDOM in Christ" - Gal. 5:1 -* and there is no law nor rule or command from God saying microchip implants are a sin against Him.  In modern medicine people are "implanted" with all sorts of things, and God is not condeming them to hell because of it.

Women have been implanted with IUDs and breast implants, persons with head injuries have been implanted with steel plates in their heads, arthritis sufferers have been implanted with steel pins in their knees, heart patients have been implanted with pacemakers right under their skin, and on and on it goes.

However, *during the Tribulation* is a different story because the opportunity to have had all your sins removed VIA GRACE without WORKS -- *WITHOUT LAW* -- will have *passed* (ie, *"when the fullness of the Gentiles has come in" - Rom. 11:25 -* the *GRACE PERIOD ENDS).*

All those who did not take advantage of the Grace Gospel* will have chosen -- by default* -- to be *judged UNDER LAW*, along with unbelieving Israel, during the Tribulation.  (Rom. 2:4-12).  Hence, *all the OT LAWS will again be in effect*, including *Lev. 19:28:*




> *'You shall not make any cuttings in your flesh for the dead,
> nor tattoo any marks on you: I [am] the LORD."*


Now there's a command for you.    That verse has to do with FALSE worship ("for the dead").  Hint:  FALSE PROPHET in Rev. and FALSE Worship in Lev. both having to do with occult practices. 

*----------------------*

However, does the elite -- out of their lust for power and control -- want to be able to track and monitor everyone?  Surely they do... and if they use the chips for TRACKING & MONITORING between now and Mid-Trib, so be it. But it's *NOT* the "Mark of the Beast" of Rev. 13.

Just because Nick Rockefeller told Aaron Russo that he wanted to "chip everybody" does not a Mark of the Beast make.    It just means Rockefellers, et al. want their noses in everybody's biz'ness.

Imho, the Mark as Microchips is a counterfeit.  People who push the idea ferociously are either naive, haven't looked at the alternative explanation, or they are disinfo agents.  Take your pick.   

*------------------------*-

*As for the KJV and "on" vs. "in," please consider...*
For one thing the KJV translators were human and therefore not infallible any more than all the other translators before or since.  There ARE some "boo boo's" in the KJV and this is one of them.

Try not to use the "on" vs. "in" as your *MAIN* argument *FOR* the microchips.  Looking at the *ENTIRE* picture would be a wise thing to do, no?  

This friend, fellow saint, and awesome researcher explains it very well, so I will quote...




> http://watch.pair.com/new-language.html#17.B
> 
> [...]
> 
> In verses pertaining to the mark of the beast, the Authorized Version departs from the *Greek Textus Receptus,* which must be considered the final authority. The mark will be *"on"* the hand or forehead, according to the *Received Greek Text.*
> 
> [...]
> 
> *PERVERSION OF SCRIPTURE*
> ...






> *Designer Marks of the Beast:*
> http://watch.pair.com/stuph.html
> 
> [...]
> 
> Although the implantable microchip may be used to track and control people during the Tribulation, there are *three important sources which prove the computer chip does not fulfill the Scriptural requirements for the Mark of the Beast*. 
> 
> 
> *1.*** The Textus Receptus*
> ...


Read the rest of Section 3 here, which gives more details about the NWO occult plan to *take the world backwards, no industry, technology,* etc:  http://watch.pair.com/stuph.html

Hope this helps, and thank you for the opportunity to express my faith.   Fascinating subject!

----------


## Dary

> we are praying for you brother....


Thanks. That's very kind of you.

But I would just like to ask. What is it exactly that ya'll are asking of god?  Because if it doesn't include an immediate infusion of cash, might I ask that you add that to the list?

I know that my eternal soul is important to ya'll, but praying for my soul doesn't address my current predicament or my family's.

It seems to me that god has put us into a rather precarious catch 22. He will condemn me for eternity because I’m trying to feed my family. That doesn't seem fair to me. 

Am I willing to risk my eternal soul to be sure that my family (and friends) get their medicines? I am.

If ya'll ever find that you can't get something that you are in dire need of because you haven't been branded (and God doesn't seem to be providing it for you), then come look me up and I'll get it for you. That way you'll be held blameless and I'll be doing my part

If he can't forgive me for that, then who needs him?

----------


## Jochebed

> I know also that the "newer" translations of the Revelation of John deliberately bastardized the original Greek in Rev. 13:16.
> 
> Think insulin injectors with the brand name "Epi-Pen".


As much as I agree with your characterization of new translations as having "deliberate bastardized" the text, the insulin injector comment is wrong and doesn't support your argument.

Epi-Pens are intended as treatment for anaphalactic shock.  Think peanut allergies, bee stings, etc.  They contain EPINEPHRINE, hence the name "Epi-Pen".  They do not contain insulin.

----------


## weatherbill

Sound slike you got it all figured out Polticsnproverbs.....

man, I hate it when people split hairs over stuff and come up with their far fetched theories....

I just take the txt fro what it says...... you won't be able to buy or sell without it, so anything that they say you need to have on or in your hand or head in order to buy or sell, just reject it all....

it is better to die faithful than to compromise and thos ewho do take the mark, scripture says a worse thing is coming to them when God pours out his wrath.

Now people get all upset when they hear about the wrath of God, but then come to this same forum and complain abou tthe banksters who are funding wars and other wickedness,then they wonder why there is such a thing as the wrath of God..... theie logic makes no sense...... Love does get angry at wickedness, such as the funding of war and the murder of mass amounts of innocent civilians. If love didn't become angry at such things and just let people get away with such attrocities, it would not be love and all those who receive the mark and become a part of that system are a part of the evil and justification of evil that is being purpetrated....theywill be punished and righteously so!

      If you are desperate and need medical supplie sand take the mark just to get medical supplies, that says you do not believ in God and his word and you will receive the punishment as the scriptures say because you are now a part of the system of murder, lies and deception that God has stated will come under his wrath.
   Also, ther eis a deception involved with taking the mark..... scripture says that the beast deceiveth those who take the mark, so there is an eleemnet of being fooled to take it.
   That Jesus' main message is having faith, becasue law, rules, religion, means nothing if you don't even believe in what God says thru the scriptures, so what you beleive is very important, and you will be tested during the time of trouble to see if you believe or don't trully beleive......
    do you think eternal life  should just be handed to anyone and everyone??? and then taken for granted??? No, God won't have it that way. Such carelessness and ignoring of God??? So if you say who needs him??? then that is your choice becasue you start from the premis that you should get eternal life becasu eyou are so good and deserve it??? That's an arrogant statement coming form a mere mortal who thinks so highly of himself and wuold not even show a fight for the greatest gift anyone could ever receive, eternal life. That person would be as a person who sold his brother for a piece of meat..... You must have some fight in you to want the truth, otherwise you are careless and the careless  care less!
   I would'nt want to be in heaven with those who would compromise with the beast who has killed so many already and don't think the beast is some beast of the future. The beast is right here, right now, she just hasn't implimented the mark yet.
    America and England are where all the power is centralized right now. All banking and oil exchange is centralized in london and england. America and england are the two hors of the beast of rev ch 13 and our nations are guilty of massive atrosities. 
   This summer I met a guy who was in the iraqi war when it first started. He had really bad white sick looking skin disorder. He told me it was from the depleted uranium bombs they were dropping on iraq..... why do we need to drop depleted uranium on iraq...... this is sick!  We bombed iraq to protedct the wickedness of our paper fiat dollar, of whom, the banking families control and who have funded wars and mass killings.......... these people are evil! and control freeks......and God will righteously deal severly with such wickedness!
    DO you think you deserve etenral life??? That's pretty arrogant! I would ask God for forgiveness and humble yourself instead of being so arrogant to think you're righteous and deserving of anytihng from him, but he is willing for all men to be saved, if they woul djust come to him not with their own opinions, but with a humble heart........becasue he does love us, but make no mistake, you gotta play by his rules and for you to just announce "who need shim" is quite a careless statement....you know you need him, so fess up and don't harded your heart and lie about it. We all need God and he is mor ethan willing to help us if we will ask and be patient for an answer or just after praying seek and he will lead you.....that why you must have some faith!! Without faith, God can;t ansswer you  since you're not even relying on him. I fI ask something from you adn then right away , I say I don't need you, I;ll find it myself, then you didn';t even give me a chance to provide....thats what you're doing to God and when you do thus, you establish a false reality in your heart  becasue God didn't give it to you right away....now that makes no sense, does it?

----------


## weatherbill

another thing, if all your life you walk without God, then your mind is set on this life and the care of this life, but right beyond this life is a glory so great, if you saw a glimpse of it, you would gladly forsake medical supplies to attaint hat life, but since for so many years your mind has be so consumed by this life, that means you're so attached to it and so, you never knew God or gave him a chance to transform your earthly mind to the real reality, that this life is not worth fussing too much over, knowing the life to come will solve all problems, so don't think your earthly engrained reasoning is anythin. It is not becasue right beyond the horizon of walking with God by faith, is a glory that awaits those who've endured unto the end and to just throw that off becasue of vein earthly attachments, shows no character or care but just what can be attained quickly like a plug n play video game.... that shows that you would throw away what is important for what is not because even your entire family is not worth eternal life......no one in your family can give you eternal life...not your mom, not your dad , not your children......
   God must come first and becasue you have become so earth minded, you cannot see this. That doesn't mean you don;'t love your family. It means you will love God first and formost...... hard to understand when so attached to the earhtly mind,but once you decide to walk with God by faith, he will reveal himself more and more to you, to the point to where you will see that he is mor eimportant than anything, including a choice between death to be with him or medical supplies for a short time, and the the wrath for taking the mark, in whcih case, you will be needing even more medical supplies, but they won't do any good! So it makes no sense to cast off God who alone has security, health and wealth in the new life, so why not forsake this messed up life for that???
   It makes no sense to be so attache dto the life here on earht with such earhtly reasoning and form an investor's point of view, would be like shorting a bull market or going long on a bear market.....it make sno sense, since the greatest of what we all have drempt is with being one with God and his kingdom that is coming to take over, so why in the world would you hold to your earthly mindedness in thinking that you should just cast off God for a mass of medical supplie syou'r egonna need way more when he pours out his wrath on those whp've taken the mark.... he will pour it out without predjudice at that time........ he's not gonna pick and choose who get some wrath, a little more and alot...... it will be a blanket wrath that come supon all thos ewho recieve the mark...... I am ready to die before I take the mark becasue I will gladly exchange this piece of flesh body I'm in for a glorious one that never hungers, thirsts or hurts and that is worth fighting with ever ounce of energy we have! Plus God gives us strength by his Holy SPirit to overcome, so that is a factor also that the earthly mind hasn
t experienced or considered, so then they get even more attached to their earthly thinking..... then when someone come along to prod them to rethink, they either rethink and repent or they get all self indignant and prideful thinking and refuse to humble themselves and repent, which simply means to change ones mind and come into unity with God, the ultimate authority and coming revolution.
   That's reall yal God wants, is for us to come into unity with him....now how can you build a family or kingdom with people not in unity??? Look at what we have her ein the US....divide and conquer....it sucks! Don't agree  to it.....come into unity with God

----------


## Anti Federalist

> As much as I agree with your characterization of new translations as having "deliberate bastardized" the text, the insulin injector comment is wrong and doesn't support your argument.
> 
> Epi-Pens are intended as treatment for anaphalactic shock.  Think peanut allergies, bee stings, etc.  They contain EPINEPHRINE, hence the name "Epi-Pen".  They do not contain insulin.


Salvo for the Junior Ensign.

You are quite right, I saw a report about using these for hypoglycemic shock, and assumed (yeah I know) that they were being used for insulin.

http://care.diabetesjournals.org/cgi.../full/24/4/701

My mistake, thanks for the correction.

----------


## Anti Federalist

Whoo hoo, now it's getting esoteric.

Let me cut to the chase:

I ain't taking no RFID chip!

----------


## Cinderella

nope...i wont take the chip

----------


## hope7134

The mark of the beast is the monetary system.  
Here's and interesting website:

http://www.666ismoney.com/

----------


## hillbilly123069

> The mark of the beast is the monetary system.  
> Here's and interesting website:
> 
> http://www.666ismoney.com/


How would a chip in your forehead benefit in monetary transactions?

----------


## hope7134

Hillbilly, I don't believe the chip is the mark of the beast. I believe it's the faith we have in money. Faith should be in God not money. The mark is a spiritual mark. Just like God is sealing us with in our foreheads with faith in him. Everything in this world should just be a tool for use by mankind. But, money has become a God. People's whole lives are governed and control by the beast and the mark (faith) in it. Money has been made into something much more than a tool. 

I would that all christians who watch the youtube videos about money and the creation of money. It would see how ridiculous we all are by allowing this thing to control us. It's an addiction and I've realized it can be broken. But, it's going to take people looking at it differently. But, you have to understand it's creation first. 

The truth is, at any given point money can be changed or broken by mankind. It is created by mankind, and mankind can change it. The deception is that mankind as a whole is stuck. We are not, but change and FREEDOM won't come until people realize, we control the tool. We really do. I'm not marked by the beast, I know the truth. It is not a God and it can be changed. It can be totally eliminated if we so choose. It is just a tool and that tool can be replaced anytime the people decide.

Maybe what we should decide to start using is rocks or sticks for our transactions or how about fall leaves of which my yard is full. These things carry as much power and authority as paper and ink. Just because the government says it's so doesn't make it so. We are all afraid of losing jobs, house, cars, retirements. What if right now, we stopped being afraid and as mankind walked out to the mddle of our streets and burned every FRN and decided we were all going to keep our houses, we will all going to keep doing our jobs, we were all going to share our labors not for profit but to benefit mankind. I got it, you grow crops and I'll work in a manufacturing plant and someone else will work in a TV station and we'll all just trade our knowledge, labor and expertist. What if we all decided we don't want to work for money, but for pleasure of creation and for the benefit of mankind? What if the whole money system failed and we decided to replace it with nothing?

What do you think would happen if the people of this country made a decision to burn all their FRN's and not be controlled by it anymore? All control of the government and evil men would end, and freedom would instantly be restored. The best thing that could happen is that this money system would collapse and the people would say, OK let's go another away. The people can still decide. We still have the power.

----------


## Austin

No. And I won't take a chip in my back left pocket either (REAL ID).

----------


## BCR_9er

> I will be out of the country by the time the start implanting us....hopefully.
> 
> england and america are the two horns of the beast of revelation 13 where this is found.
> 
> The mark is all about buying and selling, as no one can buy or sell with out it says the scripture, so it's whole purpose is economic control...... we can clearly see the breakdowns in the system that are happening and it is pretty obvious to me that this is comign. Aaron Russo spoke of when he was friends at one time with nicholas rockefeller and aaron aske him what was the ultimate goal and ole nick said to get everyone implanted and all money on the chips....he wasn's kidding either, so this is comign....after some more fals eflag opps and a crash, to make everyone desperate enough to say yes to it all....... and if you can;t beleive the book that told of it all almost 2000 years ago, then what the hell can you believe...??? the frigging zeiglist $#@! of part 1? based on the english word "sun" whcih has nothing to do with the hebrews. And if you beleive that $#@! of part 1 of zeiglist, then you are fooled becasue  you have not studies church history and what went down in the 4th century AD when COnstantine "sanctified" the empire witht eh faith of Jesus becasue they could'nht defeat the faith form all the martyrs sheeding their blood...........and again, if you can;t beleieve a book that fortold it all some 2000 years ago, what the hell can your deceived heart believe then????


Russo interview: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=iSii-xWoyKM

----------


## Bunkerbuilder

Interesting videos. 

http://video.google.com/videosearch?...b=0&aq=-1&oq=#

----------


## jkr

nope! go ahead and cut my head off or whatever the heathens do these days.

----------


## politicsNproverbs

> Sound slike you got it all figured out Polticsnproverbs.....


Ahh weatherbill, your "approval" means everything to me.  




> man, I hate it when people split hairs over stuff and come up with their far fetched theories....


What you call "splitting hairs" is nothing more than a little basic Bible research.  The Bible always interprets itself.  If it is too "far fetched" for you to do a little homework, all I can think is, How sad.  




> 2 Timothy 2:15 -- _"Study to shew thyself approved unto God, a workman that needeth not to be ashamed, rightly dividing the word of truth."_

----------


## hillbilly123069

bump

----------


## BeFranklin

> *sigh*
> 
> *I* know that. 
> 
> I know also that the "newer" translations of the Revelation of John deliberately bastardized the original Greek in Rev. 13:16.
> 
> The _New International Version_:
> 
> _16 He also forced everyone, small and great, rich and poor, free and slave, to receive a mark on his right hand or on his forehead,_
> ...


Thanks for reminding everyone of something true - fyi the NIV does some other stuff like that in Revelation, for instance if memory recalls, it does that with the seven hills interpretation as well.

I also believe that scripture should be used to interpret scripture  as some of the other posters have said.  Part of Revelation has its own interpretation in it, i.e. Chapter 17.  The city on the seven hills is Rome, widely known as being the city on seven hills and ruling over the world at that time.   All the founders of the original protestant churches knew who the antichrist was, it was the pope.

Here is some other scripture useful to studying Revelation:




> _Revelation 1:1 The Revelation of Jesus Christ, which God gave unto him, to shew unto his servants things which must shortly come to pass; and he sent and signified it by his angel unto his servant John:  1:2 Who bare record of the word of God, and of the testimony of Jesus Christ, and of all things that he saw.  1:3 Blessed is he that readeth, and they that hear the words of this prophecy, and keep those things which are written therein: for the time is at hand. _


Revelation started when it was given to John.  Its for Jesus's servants, ie Christians, its not a general prophecy for the world.  Other parts of the bible says that spiritual things are spiritually discerned, so it may not entirely mean as much to someone who values the things of this world more.    




> _11Saying, I am Alpha and Omega, the first and the last: and, What thou seest, write in a book, and send it unto the seven churches which are in Asia; unto Ephesus, and unto Smyrna, and unto Pergamos, and unto Thyatira, and unto Sardis, and unto Philadelphia, and unto Laodicea._


Again, it was sent to the churches.  If it is shortly to begin then, and has not completely finished now, and it was given to Christians, it is church history, some of which has happened, and some of which has not.  A perfect example of this is Revelation 12:5.  That is Jesus Christ, but it has already happened, and Jesus is already ascended to his Father's throne.




> _Revelation 19:10 - worship God: for the testimony of Jesus is the spirit of prophecy._


If you want to understand prophecy, study the testimony and gospel of Jesus.  Spiritual things are understood spiritually, scripture interprets scripture, and this verse in Revelation gives understanding on how to understand prophesy.  The testimony of Jesus is the spirit of prophecy.   And the antichrist is that system and man of sin that is against that.




> _
> 
> He that hath an ear, let him hear what the Spirit saith unto the churches;
> Revelation 2:7, 2:11, 2:17, 2:26-2:28, 3:5, 3:12, 3:21
> _


These verses again may remind you that Revelation was giving to all  Jesus Christ's servants, not just particular churches when it was written.  It commands anyone that has an ear, a spiritual ear, to hear what the Spirit says.

----------


## BeFranklin

> Thanks for reminding everyone of something true - fyi the NIV does some other stuff like that in Revelation, if memory recalls, it does that with the seven hills interpretation as well.
> 
> I also believe that scripture has to be used to interpret scripture as some of the other posters have said.  Part of Revelation has its interpretation in it, Chapter 17.  The city on the seven hills is Rome, widely known as such.   All the founders of the original protestant churches knew who the antichrist was, it was the pope.
> 
> Here is some other scripture useful to studying Revelation:
> 
> Revelation started when it was given to John.  Its for Jesus's servants, ie Christians, its not a general prophecy for the world.  Other parts of the bible says that spiritual things are discerned, so it may not entirely mean as much to someone who values the things of this world more.    
> 
> Again, it was sent to the churches.  If it is shortly to begin then, and has not completely finished now, and it was given to Christians, it is church history, some of which has happened, and some of which has not.
> ...


With all that in mind, and believing what all the refomers believed (whose words disappear from luke-warm churches almost as fast as US Constitutions do from the offices of sly politicians when you try to give it to them), I wanted to mention several things.

Ie, the reformers believed the pope was the antichrist. In regards to the merchants of the earth, Revelation 18.

The last line talks about 'buying and selling the souls of men".  It is talking about something more than physical buying there. 

There is one system in the world, arising out of seven hills, which places a literal mark on the forehead and with (and on) the specifically right hand, to which it claims 'to *imprint* a character in the soul of the believer' according to its catechism, and regardless of whether there is a physical change inside caused by physical baptism (which would be a type of man-made priestcraft), any believer obviously receives the same message in his head or hand when he believes it and acts on it.  Nor does that symbolism have to be guessed at either: The Jewish people were commanded to do the same thing, as symbols of what they believed, for instance: 




> Deuteronomy 6:4-9 (King James Version)
>  4Hear, O Israel: The LORD our God is one LORD: 
> 
>  5And thou shalt love the LORD thy God with all thine heart, and with all thy soul, and with all thy might. 
> 
>  6And these words, which I command thee this day, shall be in thine heart: 
> 
> 7And thou shalt teach them diligently unto thy children, and shalt talk of them when thou sittest in thine house, and when thou walkest by the way, and when thou liest down, and when thou risest up.  8And thou shalt bind them for a sign upon thine hand, and they shall be as frontlets between thine eyes.  9And thou shalt write them upon the posts of thy house, and on thy gates.


The antichrist teaches men a different gospel, the mark of the beast instead of the commandments of God.

Lastly, and my point for the above.  The same system calls this same mark fundemental for being saved in what it calls in its catechism "The Economy of Salvation".

No matter how the various reformers stated it, you can not work your way to heaven.  It is by grace alone and not works. It is a free gift, and Jesus Christ gave it to you with his death on the cross.  You can not buy it.  You can not sell it.  All the candles, repeated prayers, signs with the hand, going to priests, trading in indulgences, will do you no good.  If you are caught up in that economy of salvation, you have the mark of the beast.   That is how the literal souls of men are traded by merchants in the system of the antichrist.

*Ephesians 2:8-9*
_8 For by grace are ye saved through faith; and that not of yourselves: it is the gift of God: 9 Not of works, lest any man should boast._




> *Romans 6:22-23*
> 22 But now being made free from sin, and become servants to God, ye have your fruit unto holiness, and the end everlasting life.  23 For the wages of sin is death; but the gift of God is eternal life through Jesus Christ our Lord.





> *Romans 5:8-11*
> 8 But God commendeth his love toward us, in that, while we were yet sinners, Christ died for us.  9 Much more then, being now justified by his blood, we shall be saved from wrath through him. 10 For if, when we were enemies, we were reconciled to God by the death of his Son, much more, being reconciled, we shall be saved by his life. 11 And not only so, but we also joy in God through our Lord Jesus Christ, by whom we have now received the atonement.

----------


## BeFranklin

In light of the above two messages, I would ask as this thread suggests, not "will you accept the mark of the beast", but "have you accepted the mark of the beast"?

Have you accepted the free gift of God?  Or is your salvation based upon works and as that system calls it, an economy of salvation?

It is not the will of God that any should perish, but that all might have life through God's son alone.




> *John 3:16*_ 16"For God so loved the world that he gave his one and only Son, that whoever believes in him shall not perish but have eternal life. 17For God did not send his Son into the world to condemn the world, but to save the world through him. 18Whoever believes in him is not condemned, but whoever does not believe stands condemned already because he has not believed in the name of God's one and only Son. 9This is the verdict: Light has come into the world, but men loved darkness instead of light because their deeds were evil. 20Everyone who does evil hates the light, and will not come into the light for fear that his deeds will be exposed. 21But whoever lives by the truth comes into the light, so that it may be seen plainly that what he has done has been done through God."_

----------


## BeFranklin

Bump for salvation.

----------


## pacelli

Social security number.  Mark of the beast-- yea or nay?

----------


## Ozwest

What a great thread to create hysteria and fear amongst religious zealots awaiting pre - packaged moral panic.

----------


## Brooklyn Red Leg

> I'm not sure what RFID chips have to do with the mark of Nero Caesar, but I guess I'm up for it!


Heh, and here I was thinking I was the only person going to post that _The Revelation of Saint John_ had everything to do with the Jewish Sicarri and nothing to do with RFID. And yes, I'm one of those 'heathens' (I'm a Deist). And I also happen to think its more of a 'self-fulfilling prophecy' than anything else. How else to get people so messed up they cant think straight?

And NO, I will NOT be chipped. Way too much like _Neuromancer_ for my liking. I may believe in at least SOME Transhumanism, but I sure as heck don't want my privacy laid bare for any douchebag Mobocracy looter to peruse at his leisure. The Hell I don't believe in would be populated with the souls of the Banker Cartel!

----------


## Natalie

Have you guys seen this commercial?

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=dyMgwG05Mqo

----------


## BeFranklin

The following excerpt is from a follower of Wycliffe - before the Reformation, and the quote has all the elements of things that have already been posted.  I am mainly posting this to show what protestants have traditionally believed.  

Enternal Salvation is very likely more important to individual people than microchip implants, barcodes, and other modern 'revelations' that change on a yearly basis.  Here is another quote that shows this revelation hasn't changed for at least 600 years (and really, all the way to the first century).  From a civil liberties point of view, such information might determine which kingdom you are in. The free one, or the one that believes in autocratic popes, the divine rights of kings, and kissing a priests rings or his feet.




> The Acts and Monuments of John Foxe
> Section - Richard II, AD, 1392
> THE NUMBER OF THE BEAST. page 185
> 
> Walter Brute 
> 
> church ; but the prophet, teaching a lie, is the tail of the dragon. He, seducing the world, shall be acknowledged to be the verity of the doctrine of Christ ; but after he is known, he shall be rejected and nought esteemed. He giveth to small and great, rich and poor, free and bond, marks in their right hands and in their foreheads, that no man should buy or sell, but those that shall have the marks of the name of the beast, or that look to have of him some recompense, small, mean, or great, or else the number of his name, which number is three hundred. The pope saith, that, in the administration of every sacrament, he doth imprint certain characters or marks, into the soul of him that receiveth it.  In baptism, he saith, that he doth imprint into the soul of him that is baptized, a mark that cannot be wiped out ; and so likewise in other sacraments. And I know that in a sacrament are two things, that is, the sacramental sign, and the Spiritual grace represented by the same sign : the sacramental sign is given man by man, but the spiritual grace is given by Christ. 
> 
> Wherefore, although a vicious or naughty priest doth baptize any man, if he that is baptized or his parents (if he be a child) do ask with faithful meaning, baptism, and do mean faithfully hereafter to observe the words of baptism, he is as well baptized, as if he were baptized of ever so virtuous a priest. So also the sinner, who, with all his heart, is sorry for his sins, and doth ask faithfully mercy  of God, is as well absolved by a vicious priest, as by a virtuous : because the Lamb of God which taketh away the sins of the world, wipeth away inwardly our sins by his grace, because he is the bishop and pastor of our souls. AU other priests do outwardly work absolution, who know not for a certainty whether they have absolved or not : so also is it in the others, because that the grace of the sacrament is given by God, and the sacramental sign by man. In giving of orders the chief bishop doth imprint the corporal mark ; but of the spiritual marks I know none, unless a man will say, that by receiving the order he hath some belief that he may work some things pertaining to that order which, before the receiving of the order, he could not. *But this one thing is certain, that none in the church ought to sell spiritual merchandise (of which things we have spoken before), unless he have the mark of the beast**1. My caveat counsel is, let the buyer be aware of those marks ; because that after the fall of emptor Babylon, ' If any man hath worshipped the beast and her image, and hath received the mark upon his forehead, and upon his hand, he shall drink of the wine of God's wrath, which is mixed with the wine in the cup of his anger, and he shall be tormented in fire and brimstone in the sight of the holy angels, and in the sight of the Lamb : and the smoke of their torments shall evermore ascend, although he look for a recompense, small, mean, or great, of the beast, or else the number of his name.' The beast,  doubtless, doth recompense his friends with his small reward : that is, with great gifts and benefices corporal with a mean reward, that is, with great spiritual gifts, in authority of blessing, loosing, binding, praying, and exercising other spiritual works;  and with his greatest reward, which, after they be dead, maketh them to be honoured on earth among the saints. The number of his name, according to the opinion of some men, is, ' Dux cleri' *2 the captain of the clergy,' because by that name he is named, and maketh his name known, and that name is six hundred and sixty-six. 
> ...


*1 Called an economy of salvation in that church system.

*2 the number representing clerics in the antichrist system?  Compare to the 144,00 chosen by God in the next verse.

----------


## akihabro

First off, woah 8 pages!  I guess I haven't been on this forum long enough to see more than 3.  Well I'm not accepting ANY implant.  But you all know whats going to happen.  Its going to be required to conduct your "on the grid' life.  Anyone here not have a social security number? Anyone pay for their groceries with gold or silver? Anyone drive with a license? Not pay taxes?  I didn't think so.  If you do you must be Amish or are self reliant and I applaud you!

----------


## akihabro

> Social security number.  Mark of the beast-- yea or nay?


Yea.  An optional program seems pretty mandatory!!!  I'm still on my quest to finding ways live a normal American life without using this damn number!

----------


## pacelli

> Yea.  An optional program seems pretty mandatory!!!  I'm still on my quest to finding ways live a normal American life without using this damn number!


That's what I'm thinking.  You can't get credit without a social security number.  You can't get a bank account without a social security number.  You can't have insurance without a social security number.  You can't work for a business *legally* without a social security number.  I couldn't get a driver's license without a social security number or birth certificate.  Hell I couldn't get a cellphone without providing either a social security number or taxpayer ID number.  It seems to me that a social security number is becoming the mark of the beast-- eventually without it you won't be able to buy, sell, or trade.  

How in the hell did an ID number used for the $#@!ing Social Security Administration become the "gold standard" in identification.  

I've heard that one way of sidestepping a social security number is by creating a private trust, but I haven't found much in this area.  One guy that has lived very well without a social security number is George Gordon (www.georgegordon.org), but in order to take his classes you must pay in gold - 4.5 ounces - 9.0 ounces per class.

----------


## A. Havnes

George Gordon seems like he's got his head on straight.  I just now clicked on the link you posted - there's nothing like rebelling against the system with the use of gold, eh?

----------


## akihabro

> George Gordon seems like he's got his head on straight.  I just now clicked on the link you posted - there's nothing like rebelling against the system with the use of gold, eh?


Yah I agree.  How could something that was used for thousand's of years suddenly become unacceptable.  I think I might try buying things with monopoly money one day and explaining the similarities with federal reserve notes.  Of course I'd have to have those damn federal notes with me.  I'd use my silver coins but I really don't want to spend them due to the numismatic value.  
I think businesses would accept gold and silver if there wasn't such a monopoly on fed notes.  Same as HD DVD versus blu-ray.  Its still the same movie and still valuable but not popularly accepted, also toshiba gave up on production.

----------


## hillbilly123069

bump

----------


## Andrew Ryan

Never!!

----------


## ghotiblue

> *sigh*
> 
> *I* know that. 
> 
> I know also that the "newer" translations of the Revelation of John deliberately bastardized the original Greek in Rev. 13:16.
> 
> The _New International Version_:
> 
> _16 He also forced everyone, small and great, rich and poor, free and slave, to receive a mark on his right hand or on his forehead,_
> ...



According to every Greek to English translator I've looked at (such as http://www.kypros.org/cgi-bin/lexicon):

epi   =   on, upon, over

Not sure where you're getting the into, inward, in, inside translation. Not trying to start a debate here, but the KJV is in no way the most accurate translation of ancient biblical texts. Maybe you should do a little more research before providing false information.

----------


## hillbilly123069

British troops in the US.Another foot forward!

----------


## nodope0695

*NO!!!*

http://home.iae.nl/users/lightnet/world/mark2.htm

----------


## Charles Wilson

> well...hopefully they cannot afford to pay for the implants and rounding us up...Praying for God to protect us and strengthen us is the only way imho.


Unfortunately all living beings will be faced with the decision to accept the mark or be killed. See: Revelations 14: 1-13. The consequence of accepting the mark is far worse than martyrdom in the name of the Lord. IMHO, prayer for strength to make the right choice when the time comes is the only good answer.

----------


## Josh_LA

about 4 years ago, I was riding in a bus.

Two grandmas were discussing the Mark, one  said "You know, maybe soon enough, people will carry credit cards on themselves and not cash. And employers will just wire salaries instead of handing workers their paychecks"
*.............................WTF ladies, what rock did they live under? They sure won't see the Mark (much less need to worry about it ) when it's here!*

----------


## MrNick

It's not the end of the world....every generation thinks they are in the end times and the anti-christ is just around the corner...

----------


## Theocrat

I'm not going to inject some microchip into my body, but I also do not believe that RFID chips are "the Mark of the Beast." It is my contention that those who interpret Revelation 13:16 as referring to such a "Mark" do not have a proper eschatology of what the whole book of Revelation is about.

----------


## Josh_LA

> I'm not going to inject some microchip into my body, but I also do not believe that RFID chips are "the Mark of the Beast." It is my contention that those who interpret Revelation 13:16 as referring to such a "Mark" do not have a proper eschatology of what the whole book of Revelation is about.


Ok, so what is a proper eschatology of the Revelation?

----------


## OmegaWolf747

I won't accept that mark if I'm faced with it. I refuse to be "chipped" like an animal.

----------


## hillbilly123069

bump

----------

